# East Fork and Rocky Fork Lakes



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Again, new to this area. Any reason there aren't more reports on these two lakes in SW Ohio? Too much recreational boating?

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

People are tight lipped about East Fork because it is known to have good #s of bigger crappies, Rocky has some bigger fish but no great #s ,my 2 cents .


----------



## jerome price (Nov 3, 2014)

East Fork is full of good crappie, numbers are way better than anyone will say. As for recreational boaters, they are everywhere you go, so pick your poison.


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks folks!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

In regards to East Fork: Agree with what others have said, never knew guys were so hush hush about the crappie but nice ones are in there. Can weed through the small ones if you throw a larger shad rap and normally only pick up the big girls. In the spring they are everywhere though so no real secret spots in my mind. Otherwise I'd think the lake is not spoken a lot about because it's not that great of a fishery. 
Algae blooms every year, bass fishing is OK but on the small side, no longer stocked with hybrids and the muskie never seemed to take hold. Plus they had a fish kill a year or two ago from "lake turnover", though may not have had a significant impact just adds to the appeal.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I see a different reason for east fork. I live close by and rarely fish it any more and the pressure is way down when I do go. The last two fish kills have really taken a toll. There are lots of crappie no doubt, but few of size.

In 2012 it was pretty common to catch a couple FO crappies on every trip. The last 2 years, it has been tough to catch one 11" fish. 

I think the lack of trailers in the lots tell the general story though. Just not nearly as many people fishing that lake.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

The state was running survey nets for musky this spring. Not sure if they did any good but they told a friend of mine they caught more crappie than anything. I think the musky have been a mystery and a disappointment. I thought I heard they had a tourney a few years back and no one even caught one. Everyone knows EF has plenty of crappie but I think both Rocky and Cowan have better size.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

burnsj5 said:


> In regards to East , no longer stocked with hybrids .



I was unaware that EF was know longer being stocked with hybrids was there any press release or did you hear that somewhere else ?? When was the last stocking ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

lol... a press release regarding fish stocking... lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

O


9Left said:


> lol... a press release regarding fish stocking... lol


Odnr has an archive of press releases on both Hunting and Fishing news ! 
I'll get you a link when I'm off work.
I try to follow that pretty close but I guess I missed that one.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If they quit stocking them it must have been pretty recent. Last week I was getting tons of hits in one spot but no hook-ups so I switched to a jig with a smaller hook and body and immediately caught 2 hybrids about 4"-5" long. I'd gladly trade the hybrids and musky for some saugeye.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> If they quit stocking them it must have been pretty recent. I'd gladly trade the hybrids and musky for some saugeye.


 I caught some small ones recently also. I wouldn't mind the saugeyes in EF either  Plenty of them would end up in my favorite section of the LMR
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

My apologies for some reason I thought hybrids were being replaced with the muskie stocking. The DNR still shows east fork as being actively stocked. Please disregard earlier statement about no longer being stocked.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

You almost gave me a heart attack!


----------



## fyresq (Mar 17, 2016)

I've been up to East Fork 3 times in the last few weeks. I got 2 decent size white crappie and a bunch of dinks. Everyone I talked to said pretty much the same thing. 

I guess that die off a few years ago took a toll. It might be better in a year or two when after they've had time to grow.


----------



## wildclermont22 (Jan 30, 2016)

crappiedude said:


> If they quit stocking them it must have been pretty recent. Last week I was getting tons of hits in one spot but no hook-ups so I switched to a jig with a smaller hook and body and immediately caught 2 hybrids about 4"-5" long. I'd gladly trade the hybrids and musky for some saugeye.


 I'll second this motion


----------

